# Cardarine and endurance



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Who had good results for endurance/fat loss with cardarine ?

Some people swear by it , some don't feel anything.


----------



## Diesel86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Baka said:


> Who had good results for endurance/fat loss with cardarine ?
> 
> Some people swear by it , some don't feel anything.


 I've been on it for a couple of months mate, used it alot of times before including whilst on tren ace and tren enth.

Never noticed fat loss from it because I've been in a calorie surplus.

Def feel the endurance part of it doing cardio and lifting weights.

The brand im using is manicmuscle labs 20mg a day


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Diesel86 said:


> I've been on it for a couple of months mate, used it alot of times before including whilst on tren ace and tren enth.
> 
> Never noticed fat loss from it because I've been in a calorie surplus.
> 
> ...


 no side effects?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Works, used for number of years.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cardarine is amazing for endurance. I ran a half marathon on it with no cardio training at all.


----------



## Diesel86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Baka said:


> no side effects?


 None i experienced mate, give it a try.


----------



## Diesel86 (Jun 24, 2017)

drwae said:


> Cardarine is amazing for endurance. I ran a half marathon on it with no cardio training at all.


 Wish I had of known about it years ago mate when I did all my half marathons and 2 full marathons lol.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

thanks , will think about it


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 17, 2020)

Diesel86 said:


> I've been on it for a couple of months mate, used it alot of times before including whilst on tren ace and tren enth.
> 
> Never noticed fat loss from it because I've been in a calorie surplus.
> 
> ...


 How long can you run it for??


----------



## Diesel86 (Jun 24, 2017)

JohnnyD said:


> How long can you run it for??


 8 to 12 weeks mate, manicmusclelabs are a good brand check them out many other good brands to choose from as well.

Thats the brand im using and getting great results from it with endurance.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 17, 2020)

Diesel86 said:


> 8 to 12 weeks mate, manicmusclelabs are a good brand check them out many other good brands to choose from as well.
> 
> Thats the brand im using and getting great results from it with endurance.


 Cheers dude I'll try it out...I've ran Ostarine before and gained a little strength but hardly noticed much from it.


----------



## Diesel86 (Jun 24, 2017)

JohnnyD said:


> Cheers dude I'll try it out...I've ran Ostarine before and gained a little strength but hardly noticed much from it.


 No worries mate, ive never ran ostarine before never really appealed to me like for the price of it and in terms of what people get from it.

Read some good and bad things about it.

I'd much rather use testosterone.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bensif said:


> Works, used for number of years.


 I thought cardarine was cancerous?...


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Seppuku71 said:


> I thought cardarine was cancerous?...


 There was some evidence in early studies of an increased rate of cancer proliferation in mice, but I don't believe this was ever seen in humans.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bensif said:


> There was some evidence in early studies of an increased rate of cancer proliferation in mice, but I don't believe this was ever seen in humans.


 Oh ok. Still a bit worrying though when you know it's occured at all


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Seppuku71 said:


> Oh ok. Still a bit worrying though when you know it's occured at all


 Do you take growth hormone?


----------



## Diesel86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Bensif said:


> There was some evidence in early studies of an increased rate of cancer proliferation in mice, but I don't believe this was ever seen in humans.


 I think I remember reading your at more risk developing cancer from it if you take upwards of 100mg of cardarine everyday.

Thats completely abusing it which is totally unnecessary and not needed.

If I can find where I read it from il def post it.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bensif said:


> Do you take growth hormone?


 No, why?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Seppuku71 said:


> No, why?


 A lot of guys on here do but aren't concerned about the increased risk of cancer with HGH, but are with SARMs. I asked to give perspective.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bensif said:


> A lot of guys on here do but aren't concerned about the increased risk of cancer with HGH, but are with SARMs. I asked to give perspective.


 Ah ok, i see. Well all the positive things i've read about cardarine makes me want to try it - is it something that needs to be cycled, or can it just be used as long as wanted?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Seppuku71 said:


> Ah ok, i see. Well all the positive things i've read about cardarine makes me want to try it - is it something that needs to be cycled, or can it just be used as long as wanted?


 As long as you like. But best used during periods where you want increased cardiovascular endurance as that is the most notable effect (that I have noticed)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Bensif said:


> A lot of guys on here do but aren't concerned about the increased risk of cancer with HGH, but are with SARMs. I asked to give perspective.


 I think the concern there is that cardarine was associated with direct tumour growth in all of the rodents (IIRC) in the studies whereas igf merely (by comparrison) exacerbates any carcinogenic cell mutation that was already occurring.

I'm not saying one shouldn't be concerned with this, more that if we are taking the rodent studies as a probability in humans then for many this would be a greater concern than the associated risks of using hgh.


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Diesel86 said:


> I think I remember reading your at more risk developing cancer from it if you take upwards of 100mg of cardarine everyday.
> 
> Thats completely abusing it which is totally unnecessary and not needed.
> 
> If I can find where I read it from il def post it.


 I believe 3mg was the lowest dose where neoplastic findings were found in rats.

So for a 85k person the equivalent dose would be 40.8mg per day. This is twice the recommended daily dose of 20mg.

Another important point to take into account is the length of the cycle used in the study.the study ran for 104 weeks which is about 13x higher than the recommended cycle length.

So it's important to put things into perspective as @Bensif has pointed out.

Is there a risk?

Yes.possibly but there are risks with everything.

There are other drugs such as clen and dnp which are far more dangerous than cardarine which people freely use without a thought of the dangers.


----------



## Diesel86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> I believe 3mg was the lowest dose where neoplastic findings were found in rats.
> 
> So for a 85k person the equivalent dose would be 40.8mg per day. This is twice the recommended daily dose of 20mg.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing that info mate, tbh id probably be at more of a risk taking cardarine, my dad has non Hopkins lymphoma although its remission now he still has to get get regular blood checks done.

He had to get chemo and radiation in 1993.

He's 65 now vegan and very much healthy.

I'd only use cardarine at 20mg for 8 to 12 weeks, but I also use test e at 150mg a week.

I'd follow a vegan diet / plant based diet myself but wouldn't be as strict the way my dad is, Id eat the odd bit of meat a few times a month.

I don't take anywhere near the amount of gear I used to take what I used years ago.

DNP and insulin would def be the 2 drugs that if used incorrectly or foolishly the end result is death , still used by alot by people though.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

swole troll said:


> I think the concern there is that cardarine was associated with direct tumour growth in all of the rodents (IIRC) in the studies whereas igf merely (by comparrison) exacerbates any carcinogenic cell mutation that was already occurring.
> 
> I'm not saying one shouldn't be concerned with this, more that if we are taking the rodent studies as a probability in humans then for many this would be a greater concern than the associated risks of using hgh.


 Whilst i see where you're coming from, rodent studies don't always translate to humans. The risk of cancer development with HGH is known and for me, I would consider the HGH a greater risk.

There is enough clinical evidence there confirming that risk, both exogenously and those with conditions causing increased levels of IGF and GH. Acromegaly for example.

Although I don't want to derail the original topic, I personally wouldn't be concerned about cardarine based on the weak research available.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Tried it and didn't notice any benefit to be honest.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

I have some Carderine and SR9009 Has anyone ran these together?


----------

